# Cold Smoking Salmon



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

i have a bunch of steelhead that I would like to try and cold smoke... was given a recipe by a guy at the ramps the other day of marinating the salmon in apple cider brown sugar and molasses and then smoke at 230 for 8 hours.... told me it would come out like candy. 

I have a propane smoker- do you think I could use this it to cold smoke or do any of have some good recommendations on how to cold smoke with the propane smoker!?


----------



## Phazed (Oct 13, 2017)

based on what model you have but ya you should be able to..... fire it up and get the temp set and go at it


----------



## Phazed (Oct 13, 2017)

Shoot Alton Brown used a cardboard box in this video 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/smoked-salmon-recipe-1938429#


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Seadoo,

At 230 degrees you are hot smoking. Cold smoking temps are between 68 and 86 degrees. The cold smoking process just imparts favor it doesn't cook the food, think of smoked cheese or smoked bacon. With cold smoked salmon (Lox) the fish is cured using a dry brine prior to smoking.
Now for what you said you want to do to the Steelhead, your propane smoker will work fine. I would suggest using a fruit wood, as they give a better flavor to sugar cured meats.

Wes


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Consider adding some kosher salt to your brine as well


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

If you are really wanting to cold smoke and not be into a lot of money I have used a soldering iron. Empty out a decent size can of green beans or anything like that and drill holes all around it. Put your wood chips in the can and stuff the soldering iron down into the chips. It gets hot enough to smolder the wood just enough for nice light smoke. This is how I do cheese and bacon.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

when you are smoking salmon or any meats for that matter don't EVER use iodized salt always use canning, kosher , or plain Morton NON_IODIZED salt
230 degrees seems pretty hot to me for 8 hours.
mine runs at about 160 but mines electric and I can not regulate the temp without playin with the vents and the longest mine is in there is between 6 and 8 hours at the longest
try sprinkling some crushed red pepper flakes on them before you smoke them if you like things with a little heat that works great
been smoking them and jerky for 35 years and never get tired of it lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

A trick I've learned too...is after the brine and rinse, allow the fish pieces to sit outside in the breeze or hung near a fan to blow all moisture off the flesh. It leaves the outside tacky and seals in moisture so you don't lose flavor when smoking. Unless you like dry fish...then do not. Personal preference.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Seadoocaptain said:


> i have a bunch of steelhead that I would like to try and cold smoke... was given a recipe by a guy at the ramps the other day of marinating the salmon in apple cider brown sugar and molasses and then smoke at 230 for 8 hours.... told me it would come out like candy.
> 
> I have a propane smoker- do you think I could use this it to cold smoke or do any of have some good recommendations on how to cold smoke with the propane smoker!?


This marinade and these temps are not cold smoking as has been said. When cold smoking fish basically the dry brine is what "cooks" your fish. Your covering the fish with a mixture of salt and sugar among other spices and putting it in the refrigerator over night. While smoking your keeping the smoker temp at 80 degrees or cooler and doing a prolonged smoke for 12 hours. Pretty much the final product is like a salty smoky sushi. It's not at all like a typical cooked fish that flakes when done. I actually like it when sliced thin and eaten with crackers. It also made a pretty good breakfast sandwich when sliced thin on toast with an egg.


----------



## Seadoocaptain (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, gotta love OGF! I guess I was "confused" on this topic. 
We did hot smoke some salmon last week for only 30-40 minutes in my father in laws smoker and it was great but I'm pretty sure he did it at higher temps... I'm assuming you get a way better product with the prolonged smoke action with lower temps? 



ErieEye said:


> This marinade and these temps are not cold smoking as has been said. When cold smoking fish basically the dry brine is what "cooks" your fish. Your covering the fish with a mixture of salt and sugar among other spices and putting it in the refrigerator over night. While smoking your keeping the smoker temp at 80 degrees or cooler and doing a prolonged smoke for 12 hours. Pretty much the final product is like a salty smoky sushi. It's not at all like a typical cooked fish that flakes when done. I actually like it when sliced thin and eaten with crackers. It also made a pretty good breakfast sandwich when sliced thin on toast with an egg.


As for cold smoking... ErieEye, that makes more sense to me- so the salt is "curing/cooking" the meat.. Can you then freeze your final product after the cure and cold smoking process for extended periods of time? That is what I'm looking to do, definitely cold smoke for snacks and breakfast meals. That sounds awesome, do you have any recipes for how you like to do yours?

Also anyone got any good salmon patty recipes?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

On 230 for 8 hours there won't be anything left of it...


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Seadoocaptain said:


> Thanks for all the replies, gotta love OGF! I guess I was "confused" on this topic.
> We did hot smoke some salmon last week for only 30-40 minutes in my father in laws smoker and it was great but I'm pretty sure he did it at higher temps... I'm assuming you get a way better product with the prolonged smoke action with lower temps?
> 
> 
> ...


For a recipe for cold smoked salmon just do a Google of "whiskey cured cold smoked salmon". Its the recipe from Steve Raichlen. As for freezing the final product I can't speak to that. I assume it would be ok but who knows.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

All great advice you've gotten. I'd just add that if you want "candied bows" a periodic basting of honey or real maple syrup over the filet works well. An hour of heavy smoke or less then just heat until done as desired. Basting a time or two with the honey while it is finishing. I've never paid close attention to temp myself. Never had a smoker with an adjustable temp. Just monitor until done. Different pieces will take more or less time. Remove as you think they're done. If the meat appears to "crack and ooze", it got a little too hot while cooking. Will taste fine/great but you lost a little moisture. Adjust for next time. More you do it, the better a feel you'll get for it.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe you can freeze after smoking. Don't see why you can't. Probably helps too if you have a vacuum sealer.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Seadoocaptain said:


> i have a bunch of steelhead that I would like to try and cold smoke... was given a recipe by a guy at the ramps the other day of marinating the salmon in apple cider brown sugar and molasses and then smoke at 230 for 8 hours.... told me it would come out like candy.
> 
> I have a propane smoker- do you think I could use this it to cold smoke or do any of have some good recommendations on how to cold smoke with the propane smoker!?


Hey, worst case scenario, you gotta eat the mistakes now!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bubbster said:


> Hey, worst case scenario, you gotta eat the mistakes now!


smoking steelie
filet them and leave the skin on.
put one half down in stainless deep pan.
spice
2 tea spoon caning salt
1 table spoon sugar
garlic powder-sprinkle over all fish to your taste.same like when you cooking.
paprika-sprinkle
black peper-sprinkle
cayenne peper-sprinkle
caraway sead-sprinkle.
do second piece and put on top first piece,face in skin out.
you can have them in frige up to 1 week.
before smoking,rinse out,put on rack dry 30 minutes.
start your smoker 160 degree 6 to 8 hours,cut the fire off ,let the cooll off till next morning.
next day put them on rack to air them out for 24 hours.
they are done.
you can cut them and put them in zip lock bag and freeze.you can keep them 1 year in freezer.

you can smoke them with higher temperature.
you have to check them out every 30 minutes,
when they turn on nice color and the top off fish sweat,that is time to cut the fire off,they are done.same think like smoking sosege.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

A lot of good info here! Especially the brining/dry rub and resting Pryor to smoking. Also, if you are hot smoking don’t hesitate to start off with low temps and bring them up over 4-6 hrs till the fish reaches 130-135f

The two best tools for storing, cookin, and smoking fish are. A vacuum sealer, and a digital thermometer. I vacuum seal all my fish after cleaning them and the are in perfect shape even a year later. 
All fish is properly cooked at 135f and carryover to 140f. 
The advantage of a digital thermometer is, you can leave it in the fish during the smoking, monitoring the temp without opening and closing the smoker a bunch of times. 
I have an electric so I’m not too familiar with the gas smokers, but if you want to cold smoke and keep the temps under 100f, I suggest two options: (other than the soldering iron in a can of chips.)(which is ******* genius!!)
1- build a fire box and pipe the smoke in without the heat.... or
2-check out A-maze-n pellet smoking tray. 
I went with the pellet tray and haven’t looked back. Works great just put it somewhere it can’t get dripped on.


----------



## HVY MTL (May 21, 2013)

After brining I place mine on cooling racks in front of a small fan overnight. The resulting "skin" will help keep the fish from drying out. I agree that 230 sounds really high for 8 hrs.


----------



## Phazed (Oct 13, 2017)

Well last week I got my first steelhead...  So I took it home and dry cured it like lox and I was very happy with the way it turned out. If you like salmon lox then you might like this. Here is what I did, I filleted it out then petted it dry added together salt, brown sugar, fresh black pepper, and liquid smoke. covered evenly this the seasonings wrapped then and put them in the fridge for 48 hrs, I then took them out and rinse them, then set them in a bowl with enough water to cover and added 1 tbsp of liquid smoke for 2 hours 3 times and petted them dry again and vacuum sealed them


----------

